
Every Modern Website - kristianc
http://codepen.io/atunnecliffe/full/jPavQE/
======
smpetrey
The Web's Grain. [1]

[1] [http://www.frankchimero.com/writing/the-webs-
grain/](http://www.frankchimero.com/writing/the-webs-grain/)

------
k__
Wow?

I don't get it.

